# Back to the future Dioramas



## davidminiatures

Hey guys, new to the forum, i've been working on this series of back to te future dioramas, set of 3, one for each movie. 

Would love to know your thoughts!




























See the making of , video and more photos here http://www.davidminiatures.com


----------



## DCH10664

These are over-the-top wicked ! Fantastic work :thumbsup:
What scale are the cars you are using ???


----------



## Seaview

:thumbsup: Awesome workmanship! Welcome to HobbyTalk! :wave:


----------



## Paper Hollywood

My thoughts are they look great. The second one looks so realistic it could almost be scene from the movie.


----------



## Alien

Way cool. I love Back to the Future and your dioramas capture the scenes perfectly. :thumbsup:

Alien


----------



## Xenodyssey

There is a lot of work that's gone into each of your dioramas and it shows in the attention to detail. Thanks for showing us your excellent work.


----------



## robmodelbuilder73

*looking really good*

Those are looking really awesome


----------



## DarthSideous

Nice work, I really like them!


----------



## SJF

Wow, fantastic job on all of them! 

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall

SJF said:


> Wow, fantastic job on all of them!


I concur!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

Perfect distillation of each movie version of the car! Great stuff! Well executed!


----------



## BOXIE

Nicely done.


----------



## Stangfreak

*Outstanding workmanship. Looking extremely well!*


----------



## fortress

Real nice!

fortress


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Great work on all 3.

The only thing that jumped out at me though was the ride height of your car at the drive-in. I realize it may be a limitation of the model car you used, but the movie car sat higher off the ground/had bigger gaps in the wheel arches. If there is a way to modify the model, then it would be perfect.

Oh, the lens flares on the back alley photo give it great realism.


----------



## aussiemuscle308

those are mind boggling awesomeness


----------



## Havok69

Now you've done it. I must build one of these cars as well. I'm thinking of doing the first one with the clock tower and the lightning rod.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Those are incredible! Thanks so much for sharing them!


----------



## Jafo

nice!


----------



## getnewdesign

Really really good


----------



## BatFanMan

These are extremely impressive! Nice work!

______________
Fred DeRuvo
"I'll slap you all the way to Friday and it's only Wednesday!"


----------

